# Luck changing



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like our luck has changed. In the past 24 hours we have had two sets of triplets. Both of them had one male and two females.

Enjoy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw! Cute kids, the holder is a handsome guy, too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..Im jealous! Two sets of triplets and 4 doelings? Thats awesome. They all look healthy! Very nice smile too! Congrats!!!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

They are doing good this morning. The smallest one of the second set of triplets has to fight her way through there to get milk, but we're helping.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always supplement her with cow milk. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are cute, congrats.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! too cute!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a very special set of triplets. The goat holder in the pictures is my son who has been raising goats since he was in 5th grade. He is graduating high school this year and going off to college. The special part is that he delivered all 6 kids while I was at work. He did everything himself and when he was done he sent me a text saying I just delivered triplets and these are the weights. He didn't even ask for help or anything and one was breech. He had it all under control.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations..great job!!


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

That's great that your son did all that by himself. Happy for you to have raised such a capable young man!

Congratulations on the kids too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That is so AWESOME! In this day and age it is rare to find youth to care Enough to learn about animals. No money in it. So.you, as a parent, did a fantastic job. And to your Son. He sounds like an outstanding human being. We NEED SO MANY MORE LIKE HIM!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What great news that things are turning around! Congratulations!
Your son did an amazing job! Well done.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to the dams, your son and you!!!!
That is so special, that he did it all by himself!
With one breech! 
Wow! :wow:
Very cute kids too!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Two more. Easy. Dapple boy, traditional girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a neat looking buck! That young man has such an adorable smile! He must be really good with goats. Any way he would consider becoming a vet who specializes in goats! Wouldnt that be AWESOME!!!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a neat looking buck! That young man has such an adorable smile! He must be really good with goats. Any way he would consider becoming a vet who specializes in goats! Wouldnt that be AWESOME!!!


He starts Texas A&M next year. He is getting his animal science degree. After that he wants to go to vet school.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhhh Thankyou so many need a good goat Vet! That is AWESOME!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

One more buckling. This one delivered on its own. It happened between the times when he was checking on her today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Two more this weekend. The mom did it all by herself during the night.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

gwith said:


> Two more. Easy. Dapple boy, traditional girl.
> View attachment 177855


N8ce. Girl looks so petite.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe your son can be a trail blazer and become a specialist. Vets these days are so focused on dogs and cats and other common pets. 
All the babies are so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are precious, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

